
Building a GSM Base Station with Parallella and UmTRX - ash
http://www.rs-online.com/designspark/electronics/eng/blog/building-a-gsm-base-station-with-parallella-and-umtrx
======
bobsaccamano
Ingenuous! I wonder if a LTE base station (eNodeB) could be build similarly?
That would really catalyze innovation in cellular network design.

~~~
ash
Unfortunately, no. Currently there are no complete and ready to use open
source eNodeB implementations. SDR hardware - UmTRX - should handle LTE.
Fabrice Bellard's (closed source) LTE implementation was (preliminary) tested
with UmTRX.

As for Parallella - I'm not sure. I don't know enough about it to tell if its
ARM core can handle CPU load required by LTE.

~~~
bobsaccamano
There is Michael Ossmann's HackRF project:
[http://greatscottgadgets.com/hackrf/](http://greatscottgadgets.com/hackrf/)

But unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any news about when they plan to
ship.

